# Marriott's Newport Coast Villas 2bd 2bt



## goodjobwm (Nov 29, 2017)

*Marriot's Newport Coast Villas*

*check-in December 17*
*check-out December 24*

*$700*


----------



## otodd (Nov 30, 2017)

Sent PM


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sent PM


----------



## j.d. (Dec 2, 2017)

Is this still availability?


----------



## j.d. (Dec 3, 2017)

Is this Newport Coast still available?


----------



## goodjobwm (Dec 13, 2017)

This week is still available. Sorry I just got back from an oversea trip.
It's a wonderful holidays week anybody, even snowbirds


----------

